# Space News And Exploration



## RadishRose

*1st crewed launch from US since 2011 scheduled for Wed, May 27, 2020.*

SpaceX's Demo-2 mission will send two NASA astronauts to the International Space Station.

*Historic launch scheduled for Wednesday May 27 at 4:33 p.m. EDT

Bob Behnken, Doug Hurley to be 1st astronauts launched from US since 2011


Liftoff of SpaceX crew capsule will be aboard a Falcon 9 rocket


COMPLETE COVERAGE: Latest Space News | Rocket Launch Schedule
*
 Despite NASA urging people to watch the launch from home, Titusville Police have a traffic plan in place to get people in and out of the area on launch day, monitoring busy corridors like U.S. Highway 1, State Road 406, the Max Brewer Bridge, and surrounding parks. 

https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando/space/2020/05/21/crowds-and-traffic-crewed-spacex-launch#

*




*
*Dragon*
*                             Sending humans and cargo into space* 

https://www.spacex.com/vehicles/dragon/









.


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> *1st crewed launch from US since 2011 scheduled for Wed, May 27, 2020.*
> 
> SpaceX's Demo-2 mission will send two NASA astronauts to the International Space Station.
> 
> *Historic launch scheduled for Wednesday May 27 at 4:33 p.m. EDT
> 
> Bob Behnken, Doug Hurley to be 1st astronauts launched from US since 2011
> 
> 
> Liftoff of SpaceX crew capsule will be aboard a Falcon 9 rocket
> 
> 
> COMPLETE COVERAGE: Latest Space News | Rocket Launch Schedule
> *
> Despite NASA urging people to watch the launch from home, Titusville Police have a traffic plan in place to get people in and out of the area on launch day, monitoring busy corridors like U.S. Highway 1, State Road 406, the Max Brewer Bridge, and surrounding parks.
> 
> https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando/space/2020/05/21/crowds-and-traffic-crewed-spacex-launch#
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Dragon*
> *                             Sending humans and cargo into space*
> 
> https://www.spacex.com/vehicles/dragon/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for posting, Radish Rose!  I'm getting ready to watch!  Hopefully, I'll be indoors tomorrow morning to see the Space Station docking!  One small step for us - our astronauts launching from our own soil with our own rocket!  Best wishes to them!


----------



## Em in Ohio

SPACEX ROCKET LAUNCHING SOON!  5.27.20 BEFORE 5 PM Eastern (USA)!

The site below has great illustrations of how the astronauts will get to the Space Station and how the rocket will return to Earth by landing on a drone ship!  Amazing, in my opinion!

https://www.spacex.com/launches/index.html

WATCH IT LIVE HERE:  




Hoping it doesn't get cancelled due to storm clouds - should know in next ten minutes (by 4: 20 Eastern)


----------



## RadishRose

I'm watching abc live stream. They are now fueling. The weather may be a problem 
https://abcnews.go.com/live

  Now I'm watching SpaceX


----------



## RadishRose

Uh Oh... weather not good, they asked for more time before they scrap it 

NO Go!


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> I'm watching abc live stream. They are now fueling. The weather may be a problem
> https://abcnews.go.com/live
> 
> Now I'm watching SpaceX


SCRUBBED /-;   MAYBE ON MAY 30TH?   SIGH....

Two _launch_ weather rules concerning surface _electrical_ fields and anvil clouds remained, so “no go” for _launch_ as the countdown ticked ... 

I'm sure it is very disappointing for Bob & Doug, but SAFETY first!  Looking forward to another try on Saturday, May 30th at 3:22 PM.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Em in Ohio said:


> SCRUBBED /-;   MAYBE ON MAY 30TH?   SIGH....


I like the coverage on my link - bookmarking it - Thanks for your interest and great post!


----------



## RadishRose

Bummer!


----------



## RadishRose

Sat 3:22


----------



## fmdog44

The space suits look like the one worn by the flight hostess in the film 2001 where she walked in a 360 degree circle. Just goes to how the difference between now and back when.


----------



## RadishRose

I don't recall.


----------



## Em in Ohio

fmdog44 said:


> The space suits look like the one worn by the flight hostess in the film 2001 where she walked in a 360 degree circle. Just goes to how the difference between now and back when.


----------



## Em in Ohio

SPACEX LAUNCH - 2ND TRY - TOMORROW, MAY 30

"The *launch* of *SpaceX* Crew Dragon – formally known as Demo-2 test flight – is set for *Saturday*, May 30 at 3:22 p.m. EDT (2:22 p.m. CDT) from Florida's Kennedy Space Center. The flight will carry NASA astronauts Robert Behnken and Douglas Hurley to the International Space Station."

*SpaceX/NASA launch: What time is Saturday's launch? - al.com*
www.al.com › news › 2020/05 › spacexnasa-launch-wh...

"Gentlemen, start your engines!"  (But only if it is safe!)


----------



## RadishRose

*Wahoo! *

Falcon 9 with Dragon and crew successfully launched!

Bob and Doug on their way to the space station.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good for them!


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> *Wahoo! *
> 
> Falcon 9 with Dragon and crew successfully launched!
> 
> Bob and Doug on their way to the space station.


Wasn't it beautiful!  I love the NASA coverage - seeing our astronauts, seeing the separations, seeing the stuffed 'dragon' float up in zero G!
I've been following all day and will get back to watching for the second of the 5 burns to establish desired orbit - think I have about an hour to get off my butt and stretch.  Expected trip duration 19 hours.  That's a really long time for them to sit!  Haha - they shut off the cameras so that the guys could strip off their spacesuits to be more comfortable for the duration.  I _so_ understand!


----------



## RadishRose

It was thrilling! I didn't know they could remove their suits.

LOL, I thought the stuffed "dragon" was a mylar balloon,

Can you imagine- 16,000 MPH!


----------



## moviequeen1

I was happy&thrilled the weather co operated for a brief moment to watch the historic launch of Falcon 9.I got goosebumps  watching this all unfold
I chuckled when I saw a  brief glimpse of the blue T-Rex balloon as it floated by the camera.The astronauts, Bob and Doug both have young kids,was probably a reminder of them
Hats off to Elon Musk for his great vision of a new way now for astronauts to get to the space station without involving other countries


----------



## Em in Ohio

Manual flight test now (from cabin view!)- ARGH - It just switched to being a political stump speech...  Star Wars, The Next Generation  \-;
Thank goodness for a mute button!


----------



## fmdog44

Em in Ohio said:


> View attachment 107203 View attachment 107204


WOW!! Thanks for that. Now we need to look for a large red light on board the space vessel


----------



## fmdog44

1.7 million pounds of thrust to launch today versus 7 million to launce for the first Moon landing.


----------



## Marie5656

*Amazing thing is that it will get to the Space Station in just a few hours.  *


----------



## fmdog44

RadishRose said:


> It was thrilling! I didn't know they could remove their suits.
> 
> LOL, I thought the stuffed "dragon" was a mylar balloon,
> 
> Can you imagine- 16,000 MPH!


A dragster can hit 330 mph in to travel one quarter mile in under for seconds. There are a group of loonies that are going to attempt to go 1,000 mile per hour on the salt flats in Utah. Oh, and the vehicle will only have on front tire! Speed is King!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's amazing to me that they could land the launch rocket on this barge with such accuracy.

Before you know it they will be able to land it in a parking space at Disney World.


----------



## Em in Ohio

fmdog44 said:


> 1.7 million pounds of thrust to launch today versus 7 million to launce for the first Moon landing.


Also saw that the computing power to land on the moon was less than that in a talking greeting card today!  We've come a long way!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Aunt Bea said:


> It's amazing to me that they could land the launch rocket on this barge with such accuracy.
> 
> Before you know it they will be able to land it in a parking space at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video feed cut out just as it was landing - I really wanted to see this coming all the way down..  There is probably video from the prior test landing, but it would have been great to see it live!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Marie5656 said:


> *Amazing thing is that it will get to the Space Station in just a few hours.  *


Well, approximately 19 hours - and, they are supposed to get a full 8 hours sleep on the way!  Can you imagine going to sleep at a time like this?  No way - I wouldn't want to miss a second of it!


----------



## Marie5656

Em in Ohio said:


> Well, approximately 19 hours - and, they are supposed to get a full 8 hours sleep on the way!  Can you imagine going to sleep at a time like this?  No way - I wouldn't want to miss a second of it!


Em, I know. 19 hours  seems long, but still to get to the Space Station. WOW.  And yes, I would be too excited to sleep. LOL


----------



## Tommy

United's nonstop flight from New York to Tokyo takes 14 hours but at least you can get up and stretch once in a while.


----------



## Em in Ohio

The crew is doing manual piloting in preparation for the docking with the Space Station that is expected in about an hour! 
NASA LINK -


----------



## Em in Ohio

It is very dark in space!


----------



## RadishRose

This video is about common questions people have about traveling in space. Ir's a fun talk and almost understandable, LOL. Enjoyable, so mark the little clock- upper right, to enjoy later,

*Retired astronaut Chris Hadfield helps debunk (and confirm!) some common myths about space. Is there any sound in space? Does space smell like burnt steak? Is NASA working on warp speed? *


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> This video is about common questions people have about traveling in space. Ir's a fun talk and almost understandable, LOL. Enjoyable, so mark the little clock- upper right, to enjoy later,
> 
> *Retired astronaut Chris Hadfield helps debunk (and confirm!) some common myths about space. Is there any sound in space? Does space smell like burnt steak? Is NASA working on warp speed? *


Thanks, RadishRose!  And extra thanks for telling us to click the clock for 'watch later.'  I have no idea how that works, but I'll look forward to it when I'm more awake!


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> It was thrilling! I didn't know they could remove their suits.
> 
> LOL, I thought the stuffed "dragon" was a mylar balloon,
> 
> Can you imagine- 16,000 MPH!


My bad (vision) - It was Mylar!  On prior launches, they were stuffed.


----------



## fmdog44

I think if we could all be thrust in to the future 100 years from now we would not believe what we would see.


----------



## Em in Ohio

fmdog44 said:


> I think if we could all be thrust in to the future 100 years from now we would not believe what we would see.


As an admitted Trekky, the series focus on whole planets united in friendship.  That's why they call it Sci-Fi.


----------



## fmdog44




----------



## RadishRose

This is a a parody. All the "illions" from Cosmos by Carl Sagan. Millions, Billions, Trillions and 1 Quadrillion.  

I used to watch Cosmos every Sun. night.


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> This is a a parody. All the "illions" from Cosmos by Carl Sagan. Millions, Billions, Trillions and 1 Quadrillion.
> 
> I used to watch Cosmos every Sun. night.


I'll watch later, since you taught me how!  I loved Carl Sagan - His voice mesmerized me!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Plug and Play......


----------



## Em in Ohio

Post moved.


----------

